# MID MIDLANDS XMAS MEET - TUES 11th DEC



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

HI Folks

I'm organising a festive meet for those of you in the general Midlands Area ... think of it as a joint meet between West Mids, East Mids and poaching into the South Mids it you like! 

I've reserved a few tables at:

The George in the Tree 
Kenilworth Road, 
Balsall Common, 
Berkswell, 
West Midlands 
CV7 7EX Tel. 01676 533118 Fax. 01676 535929 

http://www.multimap.com/map/browse.cgi? ... =7&out.y=8

The venue has two large car parks, aim for the main one that is accessed off the roundabout by the pub. Start time is 7pm onwards for 7:45 at teh tables. Festive and non festive fayre is available in the pub...

We all had a great night last year at the same venue:

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... t&start=60

Please add your name to the list if you can make it, whther you're familiar friends or new faces  Looking forward to seeing you all on the 11th Dec!

Dave


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Just to double confirm, me and Julie will be there.

Nick


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Thanks for the personal update Dave :wink: :lol:

I actually had this thread open checking my diary 

Unfortunately I'm in Newcastle  but if my meeting ends early enough, then I'll be there


----------



## cyberface (Apr 1, 2007)

me and sarah should be there


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

cyberface said:


> me and sarah should be there


It'll be good to see you and sarah again Steve

Dave


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

Nice one Dave - I should be there mate!


----------



## V6 SRS (Oct 26, 2007)

Count me in Dave. Only 21.2 miles as the V6 flies. :lol:

Pictures from last year look like it was a good turnout. Hopefully the same or better this year. 8)

Sean.


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

WozzaTT said:


> Nice one Dave - I should be there mate!


Great! It'll be good to see you again Warren. On your own or are you bringing a GF this time? :wink:



V6 SRS said:


> Count me in Dave. Only 21.2 miles as the V6 flies. :lol:
> 
> Pictures from last year look like it was a good turnout. Hopefully the same or better this year. 8)
> 
> Sean.


Excellent Sean  Yes, last years may take a bit of beating, but we're up for a good challenge :lol:


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

Hello everyone

I need to let the restaurant know how many tables we will be needing.

 So anyone that has not posted yet to say they are coming, please do so!

Cheers

Dave


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hi Dave.
Will let you know on Friday if I will be able to make it. Hope this will not put other folks off from over my side from joining in with you though.


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

You'll be very welcome Phil

Cant seem to get any response from Fraser...


----------



## YOGIBEAR (Oct 4, 2005)

im here so dont worry, :lol: 
all things being well i should be with you as it sounds like a great night,
will let you know as we get closer to the date if there is a problem :wink: 
fraser


----------



## cyberface (Apr 1, 2007)

think im going to be working now  due to my manager having a baby so ive got to swap shifts


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

YOGIBEAR said:


> im here so dont worry, :lol:
> all things being well i should be with you as it sounds like a great night,
> will let you know as we get closer to the date if there is a problem :wink:
> fraser


Hey, cool Fraser 



cyberface said:


> think im going to be working now  due to my manager having a baby so ive got to swap shifts


Bummer :-( Oh well, catch up with another time...

Plus one, minus one


----------



## V6 SRS (Oct 26, 2007)

Going to have to downgrade me to a maybe.  
Problems with Terminal 5 could keep me in Harmondsworth all next week.

I'll see what happens.

Cheers

Sean.


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
The job I have on at the moment I feel is going to run over into the middle of the week, so I will have to miss the get together.  
But look forward to meeting you next year. 8) 
Merry Crimbo.


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

Anymore for tonights fectivities?

Dave


----------



## V6 SRS (Oct 26, 2007)

My crisis has been averted, so I'm back on. 

Just fitted the cradle for the new phone so I can try out the sat nav. 8)

Cheers

Sean.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Me and julie are still ok for tonight. Going to be leaving about 6ish, so should be down about half 7.

I will just say there will be NO demo's of the performance haldex around the roundabout this year 

Nick


----------



## LoTTie (Aug 2, 2005)

As expected I can't make it as my Mum has an eye op tomorrow so I'm needed elsewhere. Sorry. Enjoy and Nick - that roundabout is crying out for Haldex demos!! :lol:


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

Sorry Dave - still at work and will be here for a good while yet.

New job has really knackered my weekday social life :x

I am, however, addressing the issue and intend re-attending meets in 2008!

Apologies once again - have a good night.

Warren


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hi Dave,
Just got in and still have to sort the van out for the morning yet. :x 
Hope you have a good night and post up some pics tomorrow.
Let's promise to get everybody together for a spring get together, ok? 8)


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

Hi

Tuesday night was a tad frost outside, big thanks to Gill, Nick, Jlie and Sean for braving it to the Mid Mids Xmas do.

We enjoyed the great value Xmas fayre food whilst having a cosy chat.



















And three blue Mk1 TT Coupe's in the somewhat gloomy car park










Nick is running a meet in The Peaks on Sunday 30th Dec. So if you fancy escaping from the festive aftermath, then click HERE for details. See you there Nick!

Cheers

Dave


----------



## V6 SRS (Oct 26, 2007)

Yeah, great food, great company. What more could you want. 

Big thanks to Dave for organising this one. Looking forward to the Peaks meet and many more Midlands meets next year. (Hopefully when it's a little warmer) :wink:

Sean.


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

Good to see you again Sean, glad you enjoyed it.

So I'll see you at Nicks Peaks meet 

Dave


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

So Dave, where's that R8 pic got to?



Nick


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

Nem said:


> So Dave, where's that R8 pic got to?
> 
> 
> 
> Nick


 

Emails sent!

Dave


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

TThriller said:


> Nem said:
> 
> 
> > So Dave, where's that R8 pic got to?
> ...


Thanks!

Nick


----------

